# authentification (java / sql)



## makin_toch (19 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 
je fais un programme java avec une base de donnée sql. 
Mon problème: 
j'ai fait une fenêtre (interface graphique) pour faire un login. 
De l'autre, j'ai une table avec un identifient et un mot de passe.
Je n'arrive pas à faire vérifier si les identifiants existent bien dans la table sql.
Donc en fait le truc c'est qu'il n'arrive pas à prendre les noms, donc il ne peut pas comparer...comment je peux faire? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## makin_toch (19 Mars 2009)

voiçi mon code:

import java.sql.*;
public class pass {

public static void main(String args[]) {
Statement statement = connection.createStatement(                               *//erreur dans cett ligne*
ResultSet.TYPE_FORWARD_ONLY,
ResultSet.CONCUR_READ_ONLY);
String sql = "SELECT * FROM utilisateur";
ResultSet resultat = statement.executeQuery(sql);
while(resultat.next()){
String login = resultat.getString(1);
String pass = resultat.getString(2);
int row = resultat.getRow();
System.out.println("Données contenues dans la ligne "+row);
System.out.println("id : "+login+" nom : "+pass);
}
}
}


----------



## grumff (19 Mars 2009)

http://java.developpez.com/faq/jdbc/


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2009)

makin_toch a dit:


> voiçi mon code:
> 
> import java.sql.*;
> public class pass {
> ...



et bah voyons ta connexion elle vient du ciel  encore du code Divin ... , il n'arrive pas, c'est plutot toi qui n'y arrive pas
quand tu commenceras par te poser cette question peut etre que les choses avanceront


----------



## dmo95 (25 Mars 2009)

Ne t'inquiète pas, tous les mac users ne sont pas aussi aigris que Tatoutille (tu as remarqué la majuscule à Tatoutille ^^)...

Effectivement, la connexion n'est pas établie, voici un élément de réponse :

```
//Param de connection a la base de donné
        String url = "jdbc:yourBDDAccess"; // ex : postgresql://localhost/postgres
        String login = "yourBDDLogin";
        String password = "youBDDPass";
      
        try
        {
            // connection
            Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url,login,password); 
            //interaction avec la base
            Statement st = connection.createStatement();
            
            //Traitement
 
            st.close();
            connection.close();
        }
        catch(SQLException sqle)
        {
           sqle.printStackTrace();
        }
```

enjOy !


----------



## grumff (25 Mars 2009)

Au détail prêt que la connexion faut la fermer dans un finally, pas dans le try, sinon en cas d'erreur, on laisse traîner des connexions...


----------

